# Cheap Bulbs



## joe blow (Mar 24, 2005)

I had to rejoin this forum just to show you guys some deals I just surfed across.  
I have a new alias now, ha.

http://www.farmtekcatalog.com/t1.asp?Page=252  or  

http://www.farmtekcatalog.com/0258.asp

check out some of the cool lights in this catalog


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 24, 2005)

that shit is expencive compared to this site

www.e-conolight.com

check it out


----------



## Goldie (Mar 28, 2005)

I like 1000 Bulbs - they have some cool stuff.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 28, 2005)

Yeah I'v been there too but econolight is the cheapist i have found


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm with cincy,  econolite all the way...  best prices i've found yet..


----------

